# $1 Banner Sale at Shindigz.com, ends Feb 10th.



## BlueFrog

With shipping, an 18" by 54" banner will run just $8, which is a steal. I have bought several and have always been impressed with the quality. They haven't run a $1 sale in quite a while now and they are limiting total quantity (first 1000 orders) sold. Details and code available at this link


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up BlueFrog. I think I remember you mentioning a sale on banners at Shindigz in past years but was always late to the game. I'll have to check them out now. Thinking of a banner for the carnival maybe.

Wow! Didn't realize how many halloween banner styles they had to choose from.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Sweeeeeeeeet! I just ordered another one for my pirate theme, "Come Hell or High Water." I'm sure the neighbors will complain about that too... 

FYI, you can only order one banner at a time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like your pirate banner HalloweenScreamQueen. I considered that one too for when I include pirates in my Skull Island theme but wasn't ready to compose what it would say yet. I went for something for my haunted carnival. Didn't really care for their carnival/circus specific banners so created this one instead:










The photo of the banner was taken on my iPhone off the computer screen. Wasn't sure if I would get a chance to save the image out, guess I could have emailed it to myself using their program to do it. @@_Is that what you did Halloweenscreamqueen?_ @@ First time for me using their website program to personalize the banner (actually first order with them I think or it's been a really long time). I did need to place my order from my MacBook Pro because not all the tools were showing on my iPad BTW (maybe a Flash issue?). Anyway short learning curve on creating the banner and can't wait to see it in person. GREAT DEAL. @@_Thank you so much [email protected]@ _ Under $8, so the code worked and I at least made it this year under their deadline and apparently within their 1000-count-$1-banner restriction.

Plan to use at our driveway entrance, hanging from a pole. Will need to get some lighting on it as well.

BTW I think the restrictions on the offer included one banner per customer, household or organization.


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm tickled that the information on the banner sale has helped other HF members. I love your choices for your respective haunts. I didn't have the good sense to take a picture of mine, but it's this style, customed to read "Welcome To/The Monsters' Ball" in Edwardian script that beautifully complements the side graphics:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a great choice for a Monster Ball masquerade party!


While this banner doesn't qualify for the $1 Offer, it is extremely customizable for Halloween with halloween graphics, type and even background choices, many sizes as well: Square Horizontal Banner


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks, GoS. I've been eyeing that particular banner for probably a year and a half waiting for the $1 sale. I almost switched to the one below but decided that my original choice will better fit the look and feel I'm after. The Ball has been in the planning stages for so long, and keeps getting put off due to the massive investment and logstics involved in pulling it off that it's starting to resemble a great, big, fat white whale  Some day I _will_ find a way to pull it off....










I'm glad you pointed out that nice, simple, heaily customizable banner as well. So many possibilities for that one, especially with the option to upload your own photo. So many graphics options - and certainly not restricted to the Halloween category per se - to really make banners work for individual haunt themes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My banner arrived a day early and looks great. Exactly like the above. Colors looked good and the banner has grommets so will mount securely and should hold up well. That was fast turnaround. Thanks again so much BlueFrog for the heads up!

I realize this $1 banner was a loss leader item for Shindigz but having seen how easy it was to create my first one, I could see adding a few more of them in the carnival--thinking at the entrance to certain exhibits like the Sideshows, Hall of Broken Mirrors, maybe. Being vinyl I could set them up early and not worry about they being affected by the rain or wind we sometimes get around Halloween. It rolls up nicely for storage too.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Ghost of Spookie*, I'm so pleased oyu like your banner. I shopped quite a few sites before finding Shindigz and I think they'd be awfully hard to beat even when not running a loss leader promotion. I do think these banners are a trifle thinner material than previous ones but even so, it's an amazing deal, especially compared to what I can buy at any of my local print shops. 

If you're considering more banners, do be sure to sign up for their email list. I doubt this $1 promotion will be back for another 12 - 18 months but they do run discounts periodically and even though those banners are inexpensive to begin with, the discounts do add up, especially on quantity purchases. Last August they did (if memory serves) 50% off all size banners, no quantity limit. They also do 25% off, free shipping, etc. occasionally. I haven't been posting those lesser sales but will try to remember to do so in future.


----------



## Kngtmre

BlueFrog said:


> *Ghost of Spookie*, I'm so pleased oyu like your banner. I shopped quite a few sites before finding Shindigz and I think they'd be awfully hard to beat even when not running a loss leader promotion. I do think these banners are a trifle thinner material than previous ones but even so, it's an amazing deal, especially compared to what I can buy at any of my local print shops.
> 
> If you're considering more banners, do be sure to sign up for their email list. I doubt this $1 promotion will be back for another 12 - 18 months but they do run discounts periodically and even though those banners are inexpensive to begin with, the discounts do add up, especially on quantity purchases. Last August they did (if memory serves) 50% off all size banners, no quantity limit. They also do 25% off, free shipping, etc. occasionally. I haven't been posting those lesser sales but will try to remember to do so in future.



It's back again...use code VSJDJF at checkout. EXPIRES 3/1/13

I have two accounts and always order two when these go on sale. I have 6 banners now that I place around the streets that lead to my house. I'm not sure if it was just word of mouth or the signs(probably the signs), but I went from 50 kids on a weeknight(2011) to around 300 last year. People were still driving up the day after and taking pictures. My hard work has finally started paying off.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks! I just ordered a banner using the same skull design as GOS for my "Midnight Carnival." It says "Step Right Up, Midnight Carnival, scariest show on earth."


----------



## BlueFrog

Many thanks from me as well. I'm sorely tempted to order another banner for this year's alternate theme, which will be a sideshow oddities attraction along the lines of PT Barnum's American Museum. If someone spots a perfect design match, would you let me know? That skull and bone banner might be just the thing but since I used that design for last year's Body Farm, I'm hoping for something a little different this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kngtmre said:


> It's back again...use code VSJDJF at checkout. EXPIRES 3/1/13
> 
> I have two accounts and always order two when these go on sale. I have 6 banners now that I place around the streets that lead to my house. I'm not sure if it was just word of mouth or the signs(probably the signs), but I went from 50 kids on a weeknight(2011) to around 300 last year. People were still driving up the day after and taking pictures. My hard work has finally started paying off.



Whoa! Thanks Kngtmre! Initially I was more luke warm to the idea of using banners but after getting my first one I really like the idea. Most carnival/circus venues use signage all over. Glad I saw your post today before it expires. Sounds like your use of them probably got you lots of publicity and brought in the kids.

Now I have to come up with what the next carnival sign will say and figure out a design. This time I think I'm going to plan banner signage out for the whole carnival so I can work my way down the list and be ready when it's Haunted Carnival time. I'm mostly thinking along the idea of using vertical banners now but the horizontal size would work well hung above a booth or at booth table height as well. I'm planning on using the one I ordered last time at the entrance of my haunt and suppose I could also have one the right side of it and make it more of an big entrance with the two flanking the entrance walkway.

Kngtmre, was this limited to the first X customers to order like last time or just the cutoff date of today?

Paint, did you save out the image? Love to see it if so. Sounds great!

Reminder to anyone thinking of ordering one--there's also a horizontal/vertical banner that is blank of design that you can pick background and type colors for and maybe even add a logo or design. Forgot what signage design number/s it is. But it could be very useful.


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's the banner I made - and you can see how I was inspired by you, Ghost of Spookie!


----------



## Kngtmre

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Whoa! Thanks Kngtmre! Initially I was more luke warm to the idea of using banners but after getting my first one I really like the idea. Most carnival/circus venues use signage all over. Glad I saw your post today before it expires. Sounds like your use of them probably got you lots of publicity and brought in the kids.
> 
> Now I have to come up with what the next carnival sign will say and figure out a design. This time I think I'm going to plan banner signage out for the whole carnival so I can work my way down the list and be ready when it's Haunted Carnival time. I'm mostly thinking along the idea of using vertical banners now but the horizontal size would work well hung above a booth or at booth table height as well. I'm planning on using the one I ordered last time at the entrance of my haunt and suppose I could also have one the right side of it and make it more of an big entrance with the two flanking the entrance walkway.
> 
> Kngtmre, was this limited to the first X customers to order like last time or just the cutoff date of today?
> 
> Paint, did you save out the image? Love to see it if so. Sounds great!
> 
> Reminder to anyone thinking of ordering one--there's also a horizontal/vertical banner that is blank of design that you can pick background and type colors for and maybe even add a logo or design. Forgot what signage design number/s it is. But it could be very useful.


The only limit is one per account. I think they track by credit card number. I use two email addresses...one paid by CC the other via paypal. I always buy a couple when they go on sale. I have yet to use the vertical ones, but I might order next time to make an enter sign on my columns.

OH and Bluefrog can you edit the title of the post so maybe it will catch more attention if they know the sale is still going on?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

_BTW when I tried to place my order (my banners designs are under the Party Thread "Carnival") before midnight ET, it said the $1 banner special had expired at 11:59 pm EST on 2/28, so unfortunately missed out on it. That's such a great deal. I need to sign up for their newsletter which I haven't yet._ Earlier in the day however I saw an offer on their web page for 25% off banners, Code VSKKYX, so used that to save some money. Not sure when that one expires but it applied the 25% to my order.


----------



## BobbyA

Maybe with this post putting me on the email alerts for the thread I'll hear about their next sale in time to buy it.


----------



## drzeus

I just received an email from shindig today stating that they are having a $3 sale on banners TODAY. 
I haven't had time to go to the site and check out the terms. 
Let us know if you get the scoop!


----------



## BlueFrog

DrZeus, can you post the information from the email, especially the coupon code? I didn't receive any such email and I desperately need banners!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

I do looooooooove their banners!! FYI, I just went to the site and couldn't find a coupon code... Doesn't mean there isn't one, just that I may need more caffeine!


----------



## drzeus

Ooops! 
Use coupon code SZFRGQ*

Fine print;
To get your 3 Dollar custom banner, enter SZFRGQ in the promotional code box at checkout online at www.shindigz.com. A credit for $11.99 will appear with your order confirmation before submission online. Offer applies to the 18x54-inch banner product size (items: B1118, K1118, K1154 and B1154). Limited to the first 1,000 orders. Offer can be redeemed once per customer, per organization, or household. The 3 Dollar Banner offer cannot be combined with any other offer or previous orders and does not apply to Attach'N'Go banners. Shipping charges will apply. Expires 7/25/13, 11:59 PM ET.


----------



## BobbyA

Thanks drzeus. 
I wonder why shinfigz doesn't also offer deals on their bigger banners.
Would think they would want to sell those more than the small ones.
I have seen a pitch for buying larger size during checkout process before, but not lately.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I went to order a banner for my carnival and when I entered the code it basically said you only get one offer like this a year and that I had used the code back in February. OK no problem but wish I realized this before spending the time designing two banners...just a heads up for anyone else. But thanks DrZeus if I hadn't already ordered this year I would have definitely used it today!

BTW their banners are pretty nice and this is a great promo. I love the personalized banners and they are pretty easy to design.


----------



## drzeus

Hey bobbya and spookie! 
I would have bought a larger banner too if it would have been an option. I have never ordered from them before - curious as to the quality. Everyone here seems pretty pleased with the final product! 
Spookie, did you use the code I posted? Sorry, but I used it last night. Didn't know that it was a one time use code. I didn't order one in February though.... Hmmmmm.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey back DrZeus! Nice to see you around again. 

I didn't order today, it's only the 24th so sale offer is still ongoing though. I saw your post today and quickly worked on some ideas for banners. I really should give more thought to this ahead of time and have ideas ready. Anyway, decided I would order one of the banners I had worked on, and entered the code during checkout, and got the above message about already using the code. I was still going to place my order but then thought since I wouldn't be getting the special offer I might as well take some time and work on some other ideas. I'm not doing the carnival this year so not feeling pressured. I will be ordering a few more this year though. At this point it would be great if they did a 50% off all banners sale in August like BlueFrog mentioned on Page 1 of this thread.

So far I have ordered 2 or 3 vertical personalized banners from them. Think they are pretty nice, especially for my halloween usage. Everything looked very crisp. Nice brass ring reinforcements. I find their online software pretty easy to use. I haven't made any banners with my own images or artwork. Would like to do that at some point.

BTW I posted my two "rushed" ideas to the Halloween Carnival Banner thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/125539-carnival-circus-theme-banners-2.html Did you keep a copy of what you ordered? You can send an email to yourself with it. Nice to have while you wait and then you have something to compare to what arrives. Love to see what you ordered.


----------



## drzeus

Glad to be back Spookie (actually, I've never left- just been lurking), I'm just starting to get fired up for the upcoming holiday!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

House of Wacks! ROTFLOL.....that's a great title Drzeus! And a take off on one of the first B&W horror movies I remember being frightened watching on TV....still laughing.


----------



## drzeus

Shindigz is offering 50% off their banners until Friday nite at midnight! 
" Save 50% on Banners*
Ends Friday at Midnight or
when 1,000 are sold
Use offer code: VSDYMJ"


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Just ordered my donation banner. I've been waiting for the $1 sale, but decided to jump on a larger banner since I'll use it every year. Thx!


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks so much for the heads-up, *drzeus*. For some reason I didn't receive a notification from Shindigz and would have missed the sale. Now my "Museum of Oddities" will have a nice large banner.


----------



## BobbyA

Anyone have a way to stack free shipping on this ? 
I looked at the 24 x 72 banner, but w/ 50% off & shipping still comes up to almost $20
Hard to think of as much of a deal when the 18 x 54 is so much cheaper during the $1 sales.


----------



## BobbyA

Bit the bullet and bought the bigger banner anyway.


----------

